
Intel Fixes a Security Flaw It Said Was Repaired 6 Months Ago - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/12/technology/intel-chip-fix.html
======
panarky
"The Dutch researchers say Intel has been abusing the process."

"Now the Dutch researchers claim Intel is doing the same thing again."

"We think it’s time to simply tell the world that even now Intel hasn’t fixed
the problem."

